# info help for embossed soda bottles



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,
   Asking for help with embossed soda bottles. While collecting ACL's Ive picked up a few embossed soda bottles here & there. Im including some pics. Sorry for the quality, cant seem to get the embossing to show very clearly. Any help with dating, value etc is greatly appreciated.  ~~~ THANKS !

 I PICKED THIS ONE UP BECAUSE ITS FROM MY HOME TOWN & IN MINT CONDITION.
 pic #1 - ORANGE CRUSH
 ON THE FRONT - O-C  BEVERAGES  7  FL. OZ.
 ON THE BACK - PAT'D JULY 20, 1920  ORANGE CRUSH CO  BOTTLE
 ON THE BOTTOM - NEW ALBANY IND.


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

pic #2 - Try-me
 ON THE FRONT - DRINK Try-me BEVERAGES  TRADE MARK REG.
 ON THE BACK - DRINK Try-me BEVERAGES  TRADE MARK REG.
 AROUND THE BASE - TRY ME BEVERAGE CO.  CON. 9  FL.  OZ.  Below that, at the very bottom edge is "C998"
 ON THE BOTTOM - MADISON IND.  PATENTED APRIL 24, 1924,  THERE IS ALSO A NO. "1" IN THE CENTER AND "30E" CLOSE TO THE EDGE


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive not seen this particular design with the COCA~COLA bottle inside a diamond.
 pic #3 - COCA~COLA
 ON THE FRONT TOP - CONTENTS 10 FL. OZ. 
 ON THE FRONT MIDDLE - COCA~COLA TRADEMARK with bottle inside diamond 
 ON THE FRONT BOTTOM - NO DEPOSIT
 ON THE BACK TOP - COKE TRADEMARK
 ON THE BACK MIDDLE - COKE TRADEMARK with bottle inside diamond
 ON THE BACK BOTTOM - NO RETURN
 ON THE BOTTOM - NOT TO BE REFILLED  3 <SYMBOL> 19


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

pic #4 - BUFFALO ROCK
 ON THE FRONT - BUFFALO ROCK within circle
 ON THE FRONT/AT THE BASE - 151L GW 1
 ON THE BACK/AT THE BASE - CONTENTS 6 FL. OZ.
 Nothing on the bottom


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

pic #5 - ROYAL GUARD
 ON THE FRONT - ROYAL GUARD BEVERAGES with two guards holding a banner
 ON THE FRONT/AT THE BOTTOM - CONTENTS 12 FL. OZ.
 ON THE BACK/AT THE BOTTOM (very small) - G 6605
 ON THE BOTTOM - CITY BOTTLING WORKS  INDIANAPOLIS, IND.  9 <SYMBOL> 1.  with a "2."  below the symbol


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

pic #6 - SHIRCLIFF
 ON THE FRONT - SHIRCLIFF FINEST QUALITY
 ON THE FRONT/AT THE BASE  - CAP. 10 FL. OZ.
 ON THE BACK - SHIRCLIFF FINEST QUALITY
 ON THE BACK/AT THE BASE (very small) -  2-764
 ON THE BOTTOM - There is text circling the bottom but it is worn & I cant make it out


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

I picked this up at an auction, because it was bottled in my home town. I believe its from the 1930's / 1940's.
 pic #7 - RENNS
 ON THE FRONT - RENNS
 ON THE FRONT/AT THE BASE - RENN BOTTLING WORKS  NEW ALBANY, IND.
 ON THE BACK - RENNS
 ON THE BACK/AT THE BASE - REGISTERED CONTENTS 24 FL. OZS.
 ON THE BOTTOM - large "R" IN THE CENTER,  above the R is 30E,  to the right of the R is the number 2,  below the R is G 11463


----------



## simpleman (Jul 19, 2010)

pic #8 - KLEE'S TRULE
 ON THE FRONT/AT THE TOP- KLEE'S Trule BEVERAGES within a circle
 ON THE FRONT MIDDLE - KLEE'S Trule BEVERAGES within a circle
 ON THE BOTTOM - KLEE & COLEMAN   7 OZ.  INDIANAPOLIS,   in the center is 1053,  below that is a 4,  above that is a number but it is too worn to make out


----------



## gbenny67 (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry no help jus tht ......HELLA GOOD JOB SIR BEAUTS STR8 BEAUTS.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Benny, I just looked at your soda bottle pictures.  I appreciate your photography and the presentation format.  You did a nice job listing the embossing.  My problem is that I do not collect this type of glass, but a lot of FORUM members do. 

 I assume that all these sodas have mold seam lines on the crown finishes shown.  This means that they are ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine) made bottles.  This dates them to maybe a production time zone from 1903 to today.  There are numbers on the bottoms of these bottles that will tell you the Year, The bottle making company, and a number for which plant the bottle was made at.

 Best regards,  RED Matthews


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

simpleman ~

 Super nice collection! You have a good eye for condition. Also, I see this is one of your first postings. Welcome to the forum and good job!

 Hey Morb ~

 How'z about posting a link to that Cola Wars site you were/are involved with. I thought I had saved it but can't seem to find it at the momement.  

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jul 27, 2010)

great assortment, and thanks for posting.

  getting so I like those deco / embossed ones almost as much as ACLs.. in fact a couple of my favorite top 5 in my collection are deco bottles. 

  need to  find more of those  

  keep em coming ! 

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

> Hey Morb ~
> 
> How'z about posting a link to that Cola Wars site you were/are involved with. I thought I had saved it but can't seem to find it at the momement.
> 
> ...


----------

